# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Release SmartZ PRO v1.1.1

## mohamed73

*zZKey Release the NEW SmartZ PRO v1.1.1*     Hello everyone, We are proud to present our second update for our cutting-edge SMARTZ PRO module. In this update, you can _enjoy for free_ without S-OFF or void warranty of your devices the next features: ·       Direct Unlock, include counter reset, if it were required. ·       Imei Repair/Change  Just one magic click operation,_ no pains, no headache_.    _New  zZKey dongles will come pre-activated with “SmartZ Pro”, you do not  need to pay any extra money at all. Already registered ones require  activation in order to use SmartZ Pro._    *What’s new in this update?* ------------------------------------------ *HTC 0P6B100* *{Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0P6B200 {IMEI Repair}** HTC 0P6B620 {IMEI Repair} HTC 0P6B700 {IMEI Repair} HTC 0P9C100 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0P9C300 {IMEI Repair} HTC 0P9O110 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0P9O200 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0P9O221 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0P9O300 {IMEI Repair} HTC 0P9O500 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0PCV100 {IMEI Repair} HTC 0PCV200 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0PCV220 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 813C {IMEI Repair} HTC A11_CHL {IMEI Repair} HTC A11_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC A11A_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC A3_TL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC A3_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC A3QHD_CL {IMEI Repair} HTC A3QHD_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC A5_CHL {IMEI Repair} HTC A5_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC D610t {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC D816n {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC Desire 510 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC Desire 512 Cricket {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC Desire 610 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC Desire 610 Verizon {IMEI Repair} HTC Desire 816 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC M8 Harman Kardon Sprint {IMEI Repair} HTC M8_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC M8_WHL {IMEI Repair} HTC M8_WL {IMEI Repair} HTC One 2 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC One 2 Verizon {IMEI Repair}*
----------------------------------     *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change    IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective    of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this    software.*    _In order to activate SmartZ Pro, contact your nearest reseller for prices._  *Important:* Regular free updates will be release now for SmartZ PRO, the old SmartZ module is going to be discontinued.    *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], click in "Download Center" button...* then download the Update SMART_PROZ_v1.1.1.rar from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ** Update dongle is Required* 
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SmartZ PRO activation {link}
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SmartZ PRO Activation {link}
----------------------------------- *We have 2 new Reseller for Venezuela:*
----------------------------------------- *McboUnlock (VENEZUELA)*
Contact Name: Maikel Ballestero
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: DjBrothers
Skype: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +58-4146114318   +58-2616159922
Phone: +58-4122384682
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------ *GSM Unlock Venezuela*
Contact Name: Jose Daniel Aviles
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +58-4143003313
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
IMEI Source®
Country: Bangladesh, China, Hong Kong. 
Contact Name: Foysal Mahmud
e-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Tel: +8801712688009
Sonork: 100.1602000
Skype: imeisource
WhatsApp: +8801712688009
Spoken languages: languages: English, Bengali, Hindi
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
Americantel  *worldwide*
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +50588546832
ICQ: 587167421
Skype: americantel1
Sonork: 100.1584266
Twitter: @baseunlock
-----------------------------------    
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> PROZ Activation Free
2- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> PROZ Activation Free
3- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*   Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ PRO Module* and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*   *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Firmwares added in this update zZKey Release the NEW SmartZ PRO v1.1.1*  *HTC Desire 510 (A11_CHL) (0PCV100)*
0PCVIMG_A11_CHL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_Sprint_WWE_VM_1   .47.652.1_R_Radio_1.46.40.0721_NV_SPCS_1.08_003_re   lease_403857_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_A11_CHL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_Sprint_WWE_VM_1.49.  652.3_Radio_1.47.40.0224_NV_SPCS_1.08_003_release_  448617_signed_2.exe  *HTC Desire 510 (A11_UL) (0PCV200)*
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_Bouygues_FR_1.1  3.1020.1_Radio_01.02.011_U10251_39.08.40903_releas  e_392508_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.  51.707.3_Radio_01.02.012_U10251_39.08.40922_releas  e_447386_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_HTC_Europe_1.51  .401.4_Radio_01.02.012_U10251_39.08.40922_release_  447198_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_HTC_WWE_Tesco_1   .09.1107.1_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_37.08.40820_rele   ase_389068_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_O2_DE_1.15.207.  3_Radio_01.02.011_U10251_39.08.40903_release_44728  4_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_O2_UK_1.08.206.  4_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_36.08.40814_release_44732  1_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_Orange_PL_1.16.  69.2_Radio_01.02.011_U10251_39.08.40903_release_40  4233_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_Orange_UK_1.10.  61.2_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_37.08.40820_release_38  9431_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_Telstra_WWE_1.5  1.841.3_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_36.08.ST40903_relea  se_436342_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_Telstra_WWE_1.5   1.841.3_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_36.08.ST40903_relea   se_445103_combined_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_TMO_CZ_1.09.113  .3_R_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_39.08.40827_release_38  9837_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_TMO_DE_1.14.111  .4_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_39.08.40827_release_4470  30_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_TMO_PL_1.15.118  .3_Radio_01.02.010_U10251_39.08.40827_release_4470  29_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_Vodafone_AT_1.5  1.169.2_Radio_01.02.012_U10251_39.08.40922_release  _447021_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_Vodafone_UK_1.5  1.161.12_Radio_01.02.012_U10251_39.08.40922_releas  e_446936_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_BM_1.18.666.  2_Radio_1.101.1372.19.1016_10.25.4205.00L_release_  395603_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_Globalive_WW   E_1.17.1500.2_Radio_1.101.1372.19.0918_10.24.4205.   00L_release_394717_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_HTC_LA_AMX_S   PA_1.14.598.1_Radio_1.101.1372.19.0822_10.23.4205.   00L_release_391153_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_HTC_LA_SPA_1   .10.599.1_Radio_1.101.1372.19.0725_10.22.4205.00L_   release_388513_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_HTC_LA_Telce   l_SPA_1.06.600.1_R_Radio_1.101.1372.19.0912_10.24.   4205.00L_release_393958_signed_2_4.zip
0PCVIMG_A11_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_Rogers_WWE_1   .18.631.2_Radio_1.101.1372.19.0918_10.24.4205.00L_   release_397685_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_A11_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_Aio_Wireless_US_  1.11.506.8.exe  *HTC Desire 512 Cricket (A11A_UL) (0PCV220)*
RUU_A11A_UL_K442_DESIRE_SENSE60_AIO_Aio_Wireless_U   S_1.09.506.3_Radio_1.101.1372.19.1121_10.27.4205.0   0L_F_release_448997_signed_2.exe  *HTC Desire 610 (A3_TL) (0P9O500) (D610t)*
0P9OIMG_A3_TL_K44_SENSE55_HTCCN_CHS_1.35.1400.1_Ra  dio_1.101.1161.16.24_10.16.4172.00_release_384251_  signed_2_4.zip
0P9OIMG_A3_TL_K44_SENSE55_HTCCN_CHS_CMCC_1.37.1403  .1_Radio_1.101.1161.16.24_10.16.4172.00_release_38  4967_signed.zip  *HTC Desire 610 (A3_UL) (0P9O110) (0P9O200) (D610n)*
0P9OIMG_A3_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_BrightstarUS_WWE_   1.52.1540.5_Radio_1.101.1221.19.1029_10.21.4187.00   L_release_402834_signed_2_4.zip
0P9OIMG_A3_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_Cingular_US_1.51.   502.10_Radio_1.101.1221.19.0916_10.20.4187.00L_rel   ease_398361_signed_2_4.zip
0P9OIMG_A3_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_Cingular_US_1.51.   502.9_Radio_1.101.1221.19.0916_10.20.4187.00L_rele   ase_398356_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_A3_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_Cingular_US_1.54.502.  15_Radio_1.101.1372.19.1121_10.27.4205.00L_F_relea  se_449959_signed_2.exe  *HTC Desire 610 Verizon (A3QHD_CL) (0P9O300)*
0P9OIMG_A3QHD_CL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_VZW_LRA_US_1.  06.512.7_Radio_1.48.40.0728_NV_VzW_1.06_002_releas  e_395368_signed_2_4.zip
0P9OIMG_A3QHD_CL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_VZW_VERIZON_W   WE_1.04.605.5_Radio_1.48.40.0728_NV_VzW_1.06_002_r   elease_392218_signed_2_4.zip
0P9OIMG_A3QHD_CL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_VZW_VERIZON_W   WE_Prepaid_1.11.603.3_Radio_1.48.40.1105_NV_VzW_1.   06_002_release_404141_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_A3QHD_CL_K443_DESIRE_SENSE60_VZW_VERIZON_WWE_1  .04.605.5_Radio_1.48.40.0728_NV_VzW_1.06_002_relea  se_392218_signed.exe  *HTC Desire 816 (A5_CHL) (0P9C300)*
RUU_A5_CHL_L50_DESIRE_SENSE60_MR_Sprint_WWE_VM_2.3  3.652.5_Radio_1.47.40.0224_NV_SPCS_0.57_003_releas  e_448526_signed_2.exe  *HTC Desire 816 (A5_UL) (0P9C100) (D816n)*
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_Bouygues_FR_1.60.   1020.2_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_rel   ease_401676_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_H3G_AT_1.54.776.2  _Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_release_3  88544_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.60   .710.3_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_rel   ease_402201_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_HK_1.60.   708.3_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_rele   ase_402165_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_TW_1.60.   709.4_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_rele   ase_403337_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.60   .707.3_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_rel   ease_402163_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_HTC_Europe_1.60.4  01.1_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_relea  se_400871_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60_Vodafone_CH-DE_1.60.166.2_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.   00L_release_401651_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_L50_DESIRE_SENSE60_MR_Bouygues_FR_2.   34.1020.2_Radio_1.101.111011.20.0123_10.28.4149A.0   0L_release_447154_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_L50_DESIRE_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_TW_2.   34.709.2_Radio_1.101.111011.20.0123_10.28.4149A.00   L_release_447147_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_L50_DESIRE_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_2   .34.707.2_Radio_1.101.111011.20.0123_10.28.4149A.0   0L_release_447806_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_L50_DESIRE_SENSE60_MR_HTC_Europe_2.3   4.401.2_Radio_1.101.111011.20.0123_10.28.4149A.00L   _release_446906_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_L50_DESIRE_SENSE60_MR_Orange_ES_2.34   .75.2_Radio_1.101.111011.20.0123_10.28.4149A.00L_r   elease_447802_signed_2_4.zip
0P9CIMG_A5_UL_L50_DESIRE_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_CH-DE_2.34.166.2_Radio_1.101.111011.20.0123_10.28.414   9A.00L_release_447151_signed_2_4.zip  *HTC One 2 (M8_UL) (0P6B100)*
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_BM_3.34.666.4_Radio_  1.22.21331147A1.15G_20.65.4196.01_F_release_398217  _signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Bouygues_FR_3.31.102   0.9_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_rele   ase_398999_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_H3G_UK_3.32.771.10_R  adio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_4  01358_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_AUS_3.32.71   0.9_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_rele   ase_398964_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_3.32.70   7.9_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_rele   ase_398955_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_HTC_Europe_3.28.401.   9_R_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_rele   ase_398818_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_HTC_WWE_MMR_3.32.113   6.2_Radio_1.21.21331147A1.19_2G_20.63.4196.01_rele   ase_394977_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_O2_UK_3.32.206.9_Rad  io_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_398  997_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Orange_ES_3.33.75.1_  Radio_1.21.21331147A1.19_2G_20.63.4196.01_release_  395266_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Orange_FR-B2B_3.33.73.10_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.419  6.01_F_release_401188_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Orange_PL_3.33.69.1_  Radio_1.21.21331147A1.19_2G_20.63.4196.01_release_  395270_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Orange_UK_3.33.61.9_  Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_  398865_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Rogers_WWE_3.34.631.  4_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.15G_20.65.4196.01_F_releas  e_398026_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Telstra_WWE_3.32.841  .9_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_relea  se_398960_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_TELUS_WWE_3.34.661.4  _Radio_1.22.21331147A1.15G_20.65.4196.01_F_release  _398068_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_TIM_IT_3.31.901.9_Ra  dio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_39  9009_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_TMO_AT_3.29.112.9_R_  Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_  398832_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_TMO_DE_3.32.111.9_R_  Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_  398834_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_TMO_NL_3.29.114.9_R_  Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_  398836_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_TMO_PL_3.29.118.9_R_  Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_release_  398839_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_CH-DE_3.29.166.9_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196   .01_F_release_399008_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_FR_3.29.163   .10_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_rele   ase_401401_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_UK_3.29.161  .9_Radio_1.22.21331147A1.29G_20.67.4196.01_F_relea  se_398991_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K44_SENSE60_ATT_SECURITY_HTC_WWE-Brightpoint_1.12.422.19_Radio_LA02_2G_20.30A.4145.   01L_release_356508_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K44_SENSE60_SECURITY_hTC_Asia_TW_1.1  2.709.17_Radio_1.14.2133156.UA25G_release_356080_s  igned_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K44_SENSE60_SECURITY_HTC_LA_AMX_SPA_   1.57.598.2_R_Radio_1.16.2133156.UA15G_20.18m.4096.   07L_release_378222_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K44_SENSE60_SECURITY_HTC_LA_Entel_SP   A_1.12.595.19_R_Radio_1.15.2133156.UA03_2G_20.18j.   4096.04L_release_377750_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_K44_SENSE60_SECURITY_HTC_LA_Telcel_S   PA_1.12.600.20_R4_Radio_1.17.2133156.UA20G_20.18s.   4096.08L_release_386072_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_ATT_MR_Cingular_US_4.28.   502.2_Radio_4.0.U605611%4050319A_40.45.C33065.00_F   _release_446225_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_BrightstarUS_WWE_4.17   .1540.9_Radio_1.24.21331147A1.09G_20.68.4196.01_F_   release_446501_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_4.19.707  .4_Radio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_relea  se_449297_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_O2_UK_4.20.206.2_Radi  o_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release_4467  49_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Orange_ES_4.19.75.3_R  adio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release_4  46673_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Orange_FR-B2B_4.19.73.5_Radio_1.26.21331147A1.16G_20.69.4196  .01_F_release_446671_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Orange_PL_4.19.69.4_R  adio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release_4  46679_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Orange_UK_4.19.61.3_R  adio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release_4  46665_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Rogers_WWE_4.20.631.3  _Radio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release  _446309_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TELUS_WWE_4.20.661.3_  Radio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release_  446462_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TIM_IT_4.20.901.3_Rad  io_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release_417  609_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TMO_AT_4.19.112.3_Rad  io_1.25.214500021.06G_20.68.4196t.01_F_release_446  469_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TMO_DE_4.19.111.3_Rad  io_1.25.214500021.06G_20.68.4196t.01_F_release_446  479_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TMO_NL_4.19.114.3_Rad  io_1.25.214500021.06G_20.68.4196t.01_F_release_446  481_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TMO_PL_4.19.118.3_Rad  io_1.25.214500021.06G_20.68.4196t.01_F_release_446  486_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_CH-DE_4.19.166.3_Radio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196  .01_F_release_446204_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_FR_4.19.163.  3_Radio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_releas  e_446210_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_UK_4.19.161.  3_Radio_1.25.214500021.06G_20.68.4196t.01_F_releas  e_446197_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_M8_UL_K444_SENSE60_ATT_MR_Cingular_US_3.42.502   .1_Radio_4.0.U606061%4041216A_40.34.C35006.02_F_re   lease_407726_signed_2.exe
RUU_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_ATT_MR_Cingular_US_4.28.502.  2_Radio_4.0.U605611%4050319A_40.45.C33065.00_F_rel  ease_446225_signed_2.exe
RUU_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_BrightstarUS_WWE_4.17.154  0.9_Radio_1.24.21331147A1.09G_20.68.4196.01_F_rele  ase_446501_signed_2.exe
RUU_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_4.19.707.2_R  adio_1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F_release_4  14204_signed.exe
RUU_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_HTC_Europe_4.16.401.10_Ra  dio_1.25.214500021.06G_20.68.4196t.01_F_release_41  7003_signed.exe
RUU_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TMOUS_4.20.531.5_Radio_1.  23.213311491.05G_20.57.4198.02_F_release_446229_si  gned_2.exe
RUU_M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_TMO_PL_4.19.118.2_Radio_1  .25.214500021.06G_20.68.4196t.01_F_release_417005_  signed.exe  *HTC One 2 Sprint (M8_WHL) (0P6B620) (0P6B700) (813C)*
0P6BIMG_M8_WHL_K444_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_3.3  1.651.2_Radio_1.08.20.0916_NV_SPCS_1.52_003_releas  e_403241_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_WHL_K444_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_Har   man_3.31.654.2_Radio_1.08.20.0916_NV_SPCS_1.52_003   _release_403246_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_WHL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_4.25  .651.18_Radio_1.09.20.0209_NV_SPCS_1.52_003_releas  e_446215_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_WHL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_Harm   an_4.25.654.18_Radio_1.09.20.0209_NV_SPCS_1.52_003   _release_446220_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_M8_WHL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_4.25.651  .18_Radio_1.09.20.0209_NV_SPCS_1.52_003_release_44  6215_signed_2.exe
RUU_M8_WHL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_Harman_4  .20.654.10_Radio_1.09.20.0119_NV_SPCS_1.52_003_rel  ease_418492_signed_2.exe
RUU_M8_WHL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_Harman_4  .25.654.18_Radio_1.09.20.0209_NV_SPCS_1.52_003_rel  ease_446220_signed_2.exe *
HTC One 2 Verizon (M8_WL) (0P6B200)*
0P6BIMG_M8_WL_K444_SENSE60_VZW_MR_LRA_US_3.31.512.  2_Radio_1.09.20.0926_NV_VZW_2.11_002_release_39530  1_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_WL_K444_SENSE60_VZW_MR_VERIZON_WWE_3.28  .605.4_R_Radio_1.09.20.0926_NV_VZW_2.11_002_releas  e_393762_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_WL_L50_SENSE60_MR_VERIZON_WWE_4.17.605.  5_R4_Radio_1.12.20.1211_NV_VZW_2.11_002_release_42  0738_signed_2_4.zip   *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Here some success histories with new SmartZ PRO 1.1.1*  Here some success histories with new SmartZ PRO 
-------------------------------- *HTC One2 M8* 
Unlocking Phone...
Detecting Phone...
Reading Phone Info... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model:  HTC One_M8
Android OS: 5.0.1
Product Name: htc_asia_wwe
Project Name: M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR:414204
Baseband: 1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F
CID:  HTC__059
SerialNo:  HT459WM08945
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   3587160532533xx
------------------------------------------------------------
Unlocking Phone...
Reading Phone Info...
Unlock Done
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.
---------------------------    
Repairing Imei.
Detecting Phone...
Reading Phone Info... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model:  HTC One_M8
Android OS: 5.0.1
Product Name: htc_asia_wwe
Project Name: M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR:414204
Baseband: 1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F
CID:  HTC__059
SerialNo:  HT459WM08945
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   3587160532533xx
------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Phone Info...
Creating Secure Data Backup...
Downloading Data...
Restarting Phone...
->Please don´t disconnect phone.
Reading Phone Info...
Reading Phone Info... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model:  HTC One_M8
Android OS: 5.0.1
Product Name: htc_asia_wwe
Project Name: M8_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR:414204
Baseband: 1.25.21331147A1.06G_20.69.4196.01_F
CID:  HTC__059
SerialNo:  HT459WM08945
Secure Status: S-ON
Reading Phone.
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   3587160532533xx
------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Phone Info...
Initialized with Status 1
New Imei: 111111111111119
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.
---------------------------   
--------------------------- *HTC Desire 510* 
IMEI Repair:
-----------------------------
Reparando Imei.
Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model:  0PCV1
Android OS: 4.4.2
Product Name: sprint_wwe_vm
Project Name: A11_CHL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60:388395
Flash Memory: EMMC
Baseband: 1.46.40.0721
CID:  SPCS_002
SerialNo:  FA49YSR04077
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   990005007744387
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Descargando Datos...
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
->Por favor, no desconecte el teléfono.
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model:  0PCV1
Android OS: 4.4.2
Product Name: sprint_wwe_vm
Project Name: A11_CHL_K44_DESIRE_SENSE60:388395
Flash Memory: EMMC
Baseband: 1.46.40.0721
CID:  SPCS_002
SerialNo:  FA49YSR04077
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI:   990005007744387
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
 Estado de Inicializacion 1
Nuevo Imei: 111111111111119
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada.
---------------------------------------     *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## shaban86

مشكووووووور

----------


## أحمد الصادق

شكراا

----------

